# Is it possible to run a turbo for the 2.5 without software?



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

because everytime I go to the dealers for something, they have to reflash my ecu and erase anything that is on it.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

:banghead::banghead: Stop asking stupid questions like this.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

before i answer tell me...whats your setup?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dont answer..!!

+1.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

This ****er is back? I swear if he was close enough to me, I'd kill him to put him out of our misery.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

VWShocker said:


> This ****er is back? I swear if he was close enough to me, I'd kill him to put him out of our misery.


Saying on the internet that you're going to kill someone because their posts aggravate you so much? That's cool.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

VWShocker said:


> This ****er is back? I swear if he was close enough to me, I'd kill him to put him out of our misery.


Haha, you go tough guy


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

nightshift1983 said:


> because everytime I go to the dealers for something, they have to reflash my ecu and erase anything that is on it.


Nobody likes you.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

i normally stay out of these threads, but everyone is right. you are quite annoying, and probably already know the answer to just about every question you post.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

hahah this is some funny stuff. he must just be retarded.


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

*I don't know anything about cars*

.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I like turtles.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> I like turtles.











Like these or regular ones? :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tmnt rock!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

TMNT FTW

Cowa****inbunga!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a sneaking suspicion that he does it on purpose. I hypothesis that he is actually a genius, ****ing with us...


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> I like turtles.


 i like you too.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I like frogs


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

turtles said:


> i like you too.


WIN dude!!!!!


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> WIN dude!!!!!


this thread is fuuuullllll of win lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nevah ending, huh? lol


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

It will nevar end just like the 1.8t NEVARRRRRR loses.

*ROADHOUSE!!!!!!*


----------



## LVDSM (May 7, 2008)

Repalce the ECU with a flux capitor. If you can get the gigawatts just right, you''ll be in business. I swapped mine a while ago when I switched to dual pooperchargers on my bunny. All that economy crap limited me to 760WHP. Now I'm constantly getting calls from the Dahlback guys wanting to know my secrets. Don't listen to these guys. Anyting is possible.:thumbup:


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Threads like this are the reason why I don't frequent the 2.5 forums anymore.  I'm not just talking about the OP. :thumbdown: Where's Andre's thread?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

LVDSM said:


> Repalce the ECU with a flux capitor. If you can get the gigawatts just right, you''ll be in business. I swapped mine a while ago when I switched to dual pooperchargers on my bunny. All that economy crap limited me to 760WHP. Now I'm constantly getting calls from the Dahlback guys wanting to know my secrets. Don't listen to these guys. Anyting is possible.:thumbup:


I pooped my pants, I ate to much corn.:thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I like ThunderCats


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

Nightshift, all these guys are just jerks. Believe when I tell you that you'll have no problems at all running a turbo on stock software. As a matter of fact, I'd shoot for a big turbo set up. But, don't waste your time with an intercooler. Total waste of time. Just skip it all together. Maybe you could even get some high compression ratio pistons before you turbo your car. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

rags2riches said:


> Nightshift, all these guys are just jerks. Believe when I tell you that you'll have no problems at all running a turbo on stock software. As a matter of fact, I'd shoot for a big turbo set up. But, don't waste your time with an intercooler. Total waste of time. Just skip it all together. Maybe you could even get some high compression ratio pistons before you turbo your car. GOOD LUCK.


ZOMG I love you dude, no ****.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Blow through carb and an msd box FTW. :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

An aftermarket muffler bearing will help run a turbo without a turbo file.


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> An aftermarket muffler bearing will help run a turbo without a turbo file.


What are you, stupid? This is the dumbest thing I have ever seen. Everybody knows that VWs OEM muffler bearings are much better than aftermearket ones. I buy them by the dozen.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

the fact that this thread is still going on amazes me


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jut a tip...

for moar power: dont put an intake... let the turbine/turbo suck ram air, right there right now... i mean, the filter limits air right??


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Or u could wire ur ignition to a 5000 watt power converter and shoot a ignition spark right through ur piston. that will help with fuel combustion!lol


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

run the turbo manifold through the hood of the car and let it breathe free my friend


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

This isn't going anywhere productive.


----------

